# Cervix issues and sex



## lsh2010

Hi,

Not the most important of questions but one I'd like some advise on anyway!! 

I'm on progesterone pessaries till 34 weeks because of previous treatment on cervix, thinking it may be weak so the pessaries are to help it keep closed and very short cervix. Now, I wasn't told no sex, but was told no running, stretching, take it easy basically! I'm assuming no sex anyway but are you allowed to orgasm? I've wondered whether that could affect my cervix starting to open??


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Ish - theoretically, orgasms do affect the cervix and uterus, causing contractions of both. For that reason I avoided sex completely in the twin pregnancy. Because I was abstaining tho, there were some involuntary "incidents" oops:) which I couldn't help, and they didn't cause any problems.

My advice would be to avoid penetrative sex until atleast 28wks, then after that take things easy, and only if you really have to ;) x


----------



## lsh2010

Hey Lizzie,

Thanks for the info, we haven't had sex since before my postive pregnancy test so it's getting quite hard going!! sorry for TMI but even my dreams are about sex!!! 

Maybe I will wait till after my 20 week scan and my consultant appointment and ask then about whether we can do "stuff " but not penetrative! 

The things you openly discuss now that your pregnant is so funny!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Tell me about it!! Just wait til you give birth - there isn't a person at my hospital who didn't have a look at my nether regions (inc. cleaners, care takers, cooks.......) :rofl: I defo left my dignity and bladder control at the doors of the royal infirmary ;) xxx


----------



## lsh2010

Hey Lizzie,

My dreams are getting even more intense!! I'm seeing the consultant next week so will talk to them then about it. On a more serious note though, I do think it's affecting my relationship with my OH, you don't have that same level of intimacy that you when you have sex, not the physical side but the emotional side of it, if you get what I mean?? 

On a positive note, I had my 20 week scan yesterday and my cervix length is now 34mm!!!! No funnelling! woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It went from 22mm at 12 weeks to 27mm at 18 weeks! So the pessaries must be working :happydance: 

Hope everything is good with you


----------



## Alimum

My cervix is short too, have stitch in, on bed rest.
I'm most fine to abstain but have the same concerns about prgasms.
They do release hormones (umm, oestragen and ??) that are also involve in labour.....
So I reckon, no orgasms, even though I have (only human!) and doesn't seem to have an effect. Cervix not changing.
BUT I did have sex the day my waters broke at 20 weeks for our first baby and I just felt funny after - heavy, wet, uncomforatble. I atribute the sperm or the action, but know it was the only reason. The the straw that broke the camels back....


----------

